# Puppy Fix



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

I need a puppy fix, so I was digging through some old pics to see what I could find. Feel free to share you own too, the more the better!


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

Those are cute! What a little fluff ball he was!

Here are Gus's puppy pics. I know I've posted these a lot, but these are the only ones that I have that are small enough (size-wise) to post!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

What a perfect chubby little lamb. Thank you for the smile.


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

Augustus McCrae's Mom said:


> Those are cute! What a little fluff ball he was!
> 
> Here are Gus's puppy pics. I know I've posted these a lot, but these are the only ones that I have that are small enough (size-wise) to post!


 
Awww he is beautiful. I love one with him looking up, adorable! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## telsmith1 (Sep 11, 2006)

Here are a couple


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Oh my GOD!!!!!!! That is one of the cutest pictures ever! His eyes make him look like a stuffed animal!!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

*My puppins!!*

Here are some I have owned or fostered!!! These are all I have on my latop.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

These pictures are killing me! Me want puppy! No wait, I have one thanks.


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

Here are a couple from before Murphy came home.. I cant belive he was ever that small :no:


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

Awww, great pics everyone.

Here are a couple of Bailey as a pup and one more of Bentley.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

this is my Sammy and his sister Molly (one of my best friends has her..) the day after we brought them home... they were so tiny! sam is the lighter one.

ps - those arent my toes... LOL


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Well...get ready to "Awwwww" (I've posted most of these before)












































































there's tons more but I'd end up hogging the whole thread... LOL


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

All these pics are so cute!! I love the close ups with their dark little black noses sticking out in front! I SO wish I had puppy pics of Mister! I try to imagine if he ever could have been a little ball of fluff! He's so slim and tall and not very hairy that to imagine him as short legged and pot bellied is so hard! Here's one of Sunny, though, my favorite which I'm sure many of you have seen before. Can't make up my mind on color or B&W though...


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

Sunny Delight said:


> All these pics are so cute!! I love the close ups with their dark little black noses sticking out in front! I SO wish I had puppy pics of Mister! I try to imagine if he ever could have been a little ball of fluff! He's so slim and tall and not very hairy that to imagine him as short legged and pot bellied is so hard! Here's one of Sunny, though, my favorite which I'm sure many of you have seen before. Can't make up my mind on color or B&W though...


So cute! I don't know which one I like better either. They are both great.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Why would anyone buy another breed? They are all so cute, I can't possibly pick a favorite.


----------



## MisterBailey (Jun 28, 2007)

awww!! nothing cuter than a golden puppy!


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Tilly at 12 weeks, first night here


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Emma&Tilly said:


> Tilly at 12 weeks, first night here


That's adorable.....but we NEED Harry pics....


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Haha...can I really get away with a Harry puppy pic in this thread?? Is that not pushing it a little?


----------



## Amber (Nov 2, 2007)

AAAhhh - the pics posted are sooooo cute!
I'm just adding a few more Lexy puppy shots that I have to hand.....


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Aww Lexy is so cute!!


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Aaaaawwwwww...these all made me smile!!! 
Here are some of Jester & littermates when we visited them at 5 weeks! I soooooooooooo want another puppy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

As cute as I think Whippet puppies are, Golden pups are the ultimate fluffy cute little bears


----------



## GoldenDaisy (Jul 16, 2007)

*Boomer at a couple months old, the last picture was taken yesterday, he is 4 months old now, getting so big! 


*


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

Emma&Tilly said:


> Haha...can I really get away with a Harry puppy pic in this thread?? Is that not pushing it a little?


 
I agree I think we need some Harry pics too!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> As cute as I think Whippet puppies are, Golden pups are the ultimate fluffy cute little bears


l, I dunno about that.... this guy is pretty cute!


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

That is really cute GL!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Here is Bama pictures that probably everyone remembers
Here he is at 5 weeks








Here is his some of his 11 littermates








His closeup








at 8 weeks








Here he is with Beau his first day


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Another cute puppy my Shelbylynn my American Eskimo
This is when she and Beau met for the first time


----------



## ID_Hannah (Jun 8, 2006)

Gosh, I love puppy pictures!!! :smooch: 

Thanks for the "fix" guys. Here's my additions. 

Naughty muddy puppy. 









A caged beast. 









And just playing.


----------



## shannon (Jun 6, 2006)

Love Those Little Pups!!


----------



## boyd114 (Mar 7, 2007)

there all gorgeous pups, i love tilly dont think ive seem her as a pup how cute she was anyway heres some of my boys!! Marley first then boyds pic last!


----------



## RoxyNoodle (Nov 9, 2007)

Uh oh....this post is making me want another fluffy addition.... they are all beautiful.


----------



## Nicole&Zack (Feb 27, 2007)

I think i want another puppy now....but i think my hubby is gonna divorce me...:help!:


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Emma&Tilly said:


> Haha...can I really get away with a Harry puppy pic in this thread?? Is that not pushing it a little?


It's a "Puppy fix" thread, no stipulation as to what breed of puppy! And Harry was the cutest puppy, I need to see him again!


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

Okay, I don't know how to quote people, so I will just say to everyone: your puppies are the cutest!!! Now I want another. I need a bigger house. And more land. And maybe a couple of clones so I can take care of more puppies!!!


----------



## alliegirl (Oct 26, 2007)

*Allie as a baby*

:Here are some of Allie as a baby....yum! I just love puppies...


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

I wish I had a dollar for every time this thread has made me say "Awww..." or "Oh my god...!" 
They're all so adorable!

Here are a few of Riley. The first two were taken just the other night - at 4 months. The last two were taken the night we brought him home.


----------



## boyd114 (Mar 7, 2007)

i think harry should definatly be included!!! lol


----------



## Rachel's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

*rachel*

rachel on her first day home


----------



## Strohm (Aug 13, 2007)

Here are some puppy pictures of Fontana. She is now 5 months old going on five years. 

This one actually makes me sad because it was the day we took her to the hospital and she had to stay for eight days because of the parvo. Even when she was sick, she was cute.


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Aw you guys are so sweet...here are a few of the boy...and then some of both of them in those early days!!

My fave pic of him ever...











Tilly saying 'MUM, get this thing away from me NOW!!!'









Some of them after a few days, a little closer now!


----------



## MissNikkisMom (Apr 10, 2007)

I have had a horrible night at work -- these photos made me grin from ear to ear! Thanks for making my day with all these cute pupper pictures!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Here is Peanut at age 4 month


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

Here are some more of the boys.


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

A couple more of Riley.

The first one was taken this past weekend.









Digging his first hole. Such a proud moment! LOL


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Geddy & Littermates at just a few weeks old...



























cute tushie


















Pile o' puppers



























omgosh... she was THAT small??


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

All these pictures are just precious! Thanks for sharing everyone.


----------

